#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  کرک جدید  و 100 درصد تست شده  Internet Download Manager

## Yek.Doost

به نام خدا
سلام
از این پس کرک های دانلود منیجر رو این جا میذارم
فقط برای درست اجرا شدن کرک و دیگر مشکلات دانلود منیجر حتما این تایپک رو مطالعه بکنید
http://www.irantk.ir/irantk25147/#post131368
روز خوش

----------

*aramis*,*aryamon*,*behroozfhfh*,*d.rmardin*,*farhad58*,*fkh52000*,*hamed_hp*,*hassan33*,*hassan99*,*hzzza*,*S-M-KH*,*sardarshams*,*تاج*,*صابری*,*پویاسیستم*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
این کرک مربوط به یک ماه پیشه  و 100 درصد تست شده است
انشاء الله به کارتون بیاد
روز خوش

----------

*3320119*,*aramis*,*d.rmardin*,*farhad58*,*fkh52000*,*hassan33*,*hassan99*,*hzzza*,*S-M-KH*,*sardarshams*,*تاج*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
این پچ 100 درصد تست شده به تاریخ 2012-May می باشد 
و با تمام آنتی ویروس ها سازگاری داره  
روز خوش

----------

*3320119*,*aramis*,*d.rmardin*,*farhad58*,*hassan33*,*hassan99*,*hzzza*,*sardarshams*,*تاج*

----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز از محبتتون ممنون. فقط از آنجایی که کرک ورژنهای مختلف دانلود منیجر با هم متفاوت هست بهتره هر کرکی که میگذارید بنویسید برای کدام ورژن یا ورژنها جواب میده که قابل استفاده باشند.
موفق باشید

----------

*3320119*,*d.rmardin*,*farah676*,*fkh52000*,*hassan33*,*hassan99*,*nikai*,*sardarshams*,*Service Manual*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

پچ اولی مربوط به نسخه 6.9 
پچ دومی مربوط به نسخه 6.11
این پچ ها هر نسخه از ورژن 6 رو ساپورت میکنن و هیچ مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنن

----------

*3320119*,*d.rmardin*,*farhad58*,*hassan33*,*hassan99*,*nekooee*,*nikai*,*Service Manual*,*تاج*

----------


## Service Manual

سلام

خودمان کرک مي کنيم ، داخل امضام هم هست  :کرک جدید  و 100 درصد تست شده  Internet Download Manager: 

موفق باشيم .........

http://www.irantk.ir/software/download-manager.zip

----------

*3320119*,*akbarof*,*d.rmardin*,*elnino909*,*hassan33*,*hassan99*,*nekooee*,*nikai*,*Shami*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## مصطفی رحمانیان

> سلام
> 
> خودمان کرک مي کنيم ، داخل امضام هم هست 
> 
> موفق باشيم .........
> 
> http://www.irantk.ir/software/download-manager.zip


ورژن های قبلی امکان دانلود از یوتیییییییوپ را داشت ؟
یک صفحه کوچک کنار تصویر باز می شد 
اما در ورژن جدید این گزینه حذف شده 
کسی می داند چطور ایت تب را فعال کنم ؟
تشکر

----------

*3320119*,*d.rmardin*,*hassan99*,*nekooee*,*nikai*,*Service Manual*

----------


## Service Manual

> ورژن های قبلی امکان دانلود از یوتیییییییوپ را داشت ؟
> یک صفحه کوچک کنار تصویر باز می شد 
> اما در ورژن جدید این گزینه حذف شده 
> کسی می داند چطور ایت تب را فعال کنم ؟
> تشکر


سلام

اين امکان بايد داخلش باشه ؟

http://www.internetdownloadmanager.com/news.html

Improved HTML5 video detection in IE 9 & 10 on youtube

داخل نسخه 6.11 بتا build 3 اين امکان ذکر شده و حتما در نسخه هاي جديدترش هم هست .......

آخرين نسخه هم از لينکي که گذاشتم ميتونيد بگيريد .........

----------

*3320119*,*d.rmardin*,*hassan99*,*nekooee*,*nikai*,*Yek.Doost*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## Yek.Doost

به نام تک دوست
سلام
Keygen جدید برای اینترنت دانلود منیجر (این Keygen سریال مورد نیاز برنامه رو ساپورت میکنه )
تست شده بر روی ورژن 6.9    تا   6.11
روز خوش

----------

*3320119*,*d.rmardin*,*farhad58*,*hassan33*,*reza-r*,*تاج*

----------


## Service Manual

> به نام تک دوست
> سلام
> Keygen جدید برای اینترنت دانلود منیجر (این Keygen سریال مورد نیاز برنامه رو ساپورت میکنه )
> تست شده بر روی ورژن 6.9    تا   6.11
> روز خوش


سلام

دوست عزيز Keygen خالي به درد اين برنامه نميخوره و حتما بايد Patch بشه ، شما اگر از Keygen خالي استفاده کنيد بعد از چند دقيقه ميگه سريال Fake هست و برنامه بسته ميشه ، بهترين روش Patch کردن برنامه هست ..........

موفق باشيد .

----------

*3320119*,*akbarof*,*d.rmardin*,*hassan33*,*sohil62*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
حرف شما کاملا صحیحه
در سیستم مشتری هام مشاهده کردم که وقتی یک پچ از کار می افته ، برای ادامه دادن نیاز به سریال نامبر داره
و در نمونه های دیگه مشاهده شده که وقتی دانلود منیجر آپدیت میشه سریال رجیستریش از کار می افته و با یکم قلق گیری میتونی سریال جدید بهش بدی
روز خوش

----------

*ali_sha*,*kavosh83*,*تاج*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

> سلام
> حرف شما کاملا صحیحه
> در سیستم مشتری هام مشاهده کردم که وقتی یک پچ از کار می افته ، برای ادامه دادن نیاز به سریال نامبر داره
> و در نمونه های دیگه مشاهده شده که وقتی دانلود منیجر آپدیت میشه سریال رجیستریش از کار می افته و با یکم قلق گیری میتونی سریال جدید بهش بدی
> روز خوش


سلام

تا وقتي نرم افزار Patch شده باشه و آپديت نشه بدون مشکل کار ميکنه اما اگر آپديت کنيد به محض آپديت نرم افزار خراب ميشه و با شماره سريال درست نميشه و حتما بايد Patch کنيد . ( منظورم قسمتي هست که سريال Fake رو چک ميکنه ) حتي ميشه نرم افزار رو Patch کرد طوري که با هر سريالي کار کنه اما اين چاره کار نيست ........... بايد ابتدا قسمت چک کردن سريال Fake درست بشه ............

----------

*kavosh83*,*nekooee*,*nikai*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

به نام تک دوست
سلام
پچ و کیجن جدید اینترنت دانلود منیجر 6.11.8  - Internet Download Manager 6.11.8 Crack Only
آنتی ویروس آویرا ، این پچ رو به عنوان ویروس شناسایی میکنه ( قبل از اجرای کرک آنتی ویروس را خاموش بکنید )




دارای محتوای پنهان




موفق باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*alisarkarjon*,*ali_sha*,*aramis*,*arianlsd*,*aryamon*,*eramlain*,*farah676*,*fazan*,*harimehamid*,*hasan.sagori*,*hassan3*,*hrzn*,*kavosh83*,*keramati125*,*khoshbin*,*m-yaghoobi*,*mahdavi1*,*majid..*,*mseifi*,*nema52*,*nezam.pama*,*nikai*,*razavi*,*reza-r*,*sm1*,*teac*,*valizade*,*xwhoogle*,*yazdekhasti*,*بهار من*,*تاج*,*تران*,*جمشيدا*,*حسین5566*,*میرچولی*,*نگار 20*

----------


## Yek.Doost

به نام تک دوست
سلام
کرکر قوی برای اینترت دانلود .منیجر نسخه های 6



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*aisam*,*alirezagsm*,*ali_sha*,*aramis*,*arianlsd*,*eramlain*,*hasan.sagori*,*izeh*,*jfrras*,*JVC_ATX*,*kavosh83*,*keramati125*,*m-yaghoobi*,*majid..*,*milladd*,*mseifi*,*nema52*,*nezam.pama*,*razavi*,*reza-r*,*teac*,*yazdekhasti*,*بهار من*,*تاج*,*شعبانيان*,*نگار 20*,*همتا*

----------


## Service Manual

> به نام تک دوست
> سلام
> کرکر قوی برای اینترت دانلود .منیجر نسخه های 6
> hidden content may not be quoted


سلام

اين يک اسکريپت هست که با Autoit نوشته شده ، البته برنامه رو کرک ميکنه اما بعد از چند وقت باز هم نرم افزار ايراد ميگيره و مينويسه که سريال Fake هست . بهترين راه Patch کردن فايل اصلي برنامه يعني IDMan.ExE هست / موفق باشيد .

----------

*ali_sha*,*farah676*,*kavosh83*,*mahdavi1*,*nema52*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*

----------


## Yek.Doost

یک پچ جدید و تست شده





دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*ali_sha*,*aramis*,*babakxz*,*JVC_ATX*,*kavosh83*,*keramati125*,*lomand82*,*majid..*,*markazi*,*nema52*,*nezam.pama*,*pars rasa*,*reza-r*,*xwhoogle*,*تاج*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*,*نگار 20*

----------


## Yek.Doost

دو کرک جدید برای اینترنت دانلود منیجر ( توصیه شده برای کسانی که قبلا با این برنامه مشکلاتی دارند )



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*ali_sha*,*aramis*,*farah676*,*hasan.sagori*,*JVC_ATX*,*keramati125*,*majid..*,*markazi*,*milladd*,*nema52*,*pars rasa*,*reza-r*,*xwhoogle*,*تاج*,*تران*,*شعبانيان*

----------


## Service Manual

سلام

هر چند که اين برنامه تقريبا هر هفته يک بار آپديت ميشه و نسخه جديد ميده اما معمولا فقط باگ هاي خيلي کوچکي داخل برنامه اصلاح ميشه و نسخه هاي جديدش تفاوت چنداني با نسخه هاي قديميترش نداره ........

اما شما منو تحريک ميکنيد کرکش کنم  :کرک جدید  و 100 درصد تست شده  Internet Download Manager: 

فعلا اين کرک آخرين نسخش هست و احتمالا براي نسخه هاي جديدتر هم کار کنه يعني فعلا IDM 6.12 Build 21 هستيم و اگر Build جديدتر بياد دوباره نرم افزار رو با همين فايل Patch کنيد به احتمال 99 درصد جواب بگيريد و برنامه مجددا کار کنه / يا علي

----------

*aramis*,*farah676*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*

----------


## Yek.Doost

* 2 کرک متفاوت برای کسانی که با کرک قبلی IDM مشکل داشته اند (100درصد شدن CPU و یا کند شدن سرعت سیستم




دارای محتوای پنهان


*



دارای محتوای پنهان


*

قبل از نصب ،  اون آنتی ویروس محترم رو سایلنت بفرمائید 
بنده پارسال یک روش برای این مشکل پیدا کردم و در همین انجمن توضیح دادم
حالا تو همین سایتی که این کرک ها رو گذاشته بیبینید چی نوشته 

**تاریخ:*
1391/08/16

*نظر کاربر:*
این مطلب رو توی یه فروم دیدم 
خودم می خوام تست کنم 
کسانی هم که مشکل دارن یه تست بکنن ببینم مشکل سی پی یو حل می شه یا نه (گرچه از نصب اینجور نرم افزارا متنفرم) 
نقل قول: 
================= 
متاسفانه این مشکل ها به خاطر باگ هایی که در کرک موجود است اتفاق می افتادیک برنامه خیلی جالب هست که خیلی به درد کارتون میخوره ( (Ashampoo Core Tunerبا این برنامه می توانید نرم افزارهایی که در سیستم عامل نصب شده و در حال اجرا هستند را طوری بهینه سازی کنید که نهایت سرعت هم در سیستم عامل و هم در پردازنده به وجود آید-به طور کلی بگم که با این برنامه میتونید کاری بکنید که دانلود منیجر از یه درصد خیلی کمی از سی پی یو استفاده بکنه و یا مثلا فقط اجازه داره از یک هسته سی پی یو استفاده بکنه..... با این کار نه سرعت دانلود اضافه ونه کم میشه-این کار فقط برای رفع باگ موجود در کرک دانلود منیجر هست 
منبع : http://www.irantk.ir/irantk24938/#ixzz2BP31JKQJ

----------

*abay33*,*aramis*,*eramlain*,*farah676*,*jalilgh51*,*kavosh83*,*keramati125*,*mohsenack*,*mseifi*,*nema52*,*nezam.pama*,*xwhoogle*,*yousef12*,*تاج*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## Service Manual

سلام

برادر عزيز اين برنامه IDM چي هست که کرکش باگ داشته باشه ؟

کرکش فقط مياد از روي چند تا تايمر پرش ميکنه به صورت JMP

ربطي به اين نداره که پردازنده بياد و روي صد در صد قرار بگيره ؟ اگر همچين مشکلي براي برنامه پيش اومده اشکال  از کرکر بوده که ناشي بود ..........

کرکي که جلوش نوشته DarkDeath از نسخه 6.10 من تست کردم بدون مشکل نسخه هاي جديد رو Patch ميکنه ....

اون يکي هم که نوشته phpbb3 امروز پابليک شده و اون هم Keygen هست و هم Patch ....... اول بايد برنامه رو Patch کنيد و بعد هم از Keygen استفاده کنيد ، البته استفاده از Keygen براي موقعي هست که قبلا برنامه رو توسط فايل ديگه اي Patch نکرده باشيد / ياحق

----------

*ali_sha*,*aramis*,*ghaznavi*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*,*همتا*

----------


## نگار 20

سلام 
این کرک ای دی ام 6.12 واسه 6.11 هم کار میکنه؟

----------

*3320119*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

> سلام 
> این کرک ای دی ام 6.12 واسه 6.11 هم کار میکنه؟


سلام

بله از نسخه 6.10 به بالا کار ميکنه

----------

*3320119*,*sardarshams*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*

----------


## Service Manual

> [B] 2 کرک متفاوت برای کسانی که با کرک قبلی IDM مشکل داشته اند (100درصد شدن CPU و یا کند شدن سرعت سیستم*
> 
> قبل از نصب ،  اون آنتی ویروس محترم رو سایلنت بفرمائید 
> بنده پارسال یک روش برای این مشکل پیدا کردم و در همین انجمن توضیح دادم
> حالا تو همین سایتی که این کرک ها رو گذاشته بیبینید چی نوشته 
> 
> **تاریخ:*
> 1391/08/16
> 
> ...


سلام

چند روز پيش آخرين نسخه دانلود منيجر رو کرک کردم و امروز ديدم پردازنده رفته روي صد در صد ؟!

IDMAN.JPG

تعجب کردم آخر هيچ ربطي نبايد داشته باشه به کرک !!!!!!

بعد وقتي پروسه هاي داخل Task Manager رو نگاه کردم ديدم دو تا پروسه به نام IDMan.exe وجود داره ، يکي در محل نصب برنامه :



```
C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager
```

که هيچ کاري از پردازنده نميکشه و يکي توي اين مسير :



```
C:\Documents and Settings\Service Manual\Application Data\Adobe\Flash Player\SpeedCache
```

توي نت جستجو کردم و به نتايجي رسيدم ، بهتره کش Adobe رو پاک کنيد و نتيجه رو ببينيد :



```
http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/removing-flash-access-data-files.html

http://forums.adobe.com/message/4278569
```

آخرين Patch هم ضميمه شد براي نسخه هاي جديدتر هم کاربرد داره / يا حق

6.18-bild7.JPG

----------

*3320119*,*ali_sha*,*ghaznavi*,*hzzza*,*nekooee*,*sardarshams*,*sohil62*,*tahaali9095*,*جمشيدا*

----------


## Service Manual

سلام

اين يکي هم براي نسخه هاي جديد کاربرد داره و بدون مشکل کار ميکنه .........

----------

*3320119*,*ali_sha*,*ghaznavi*,*h.l.a*,*hzzza*,*mahdi sam*,*sardarshams*,*sohil62*

----------


## Yek.Doost

دانلود از سافت‌گذر



   
                                     دانلود از سافت گذر - کرک جدید

----------

*A.R.T*,*emcomsm*,*sohil62*

----------

